# Falla del vertical tv Daewoo, típica linea horizontal.



## antoniosanchez8940 (May 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, tengo un tv  marca daewoo que tiene un integrado de salida vertical IC 301 LA7838, el cual presenta en la pantalla la típica ralla Horizontal, el problema es el siguiente no puedo conseguir el plano del tv ya que la  etiqueta donde aparece el modelo no la tiene. He realizado algunas mediciones y encontré en el pin 1  los 12v de vcc, pero en los pines 8 y 13 medí 29,6v, y en el datassheet del integrado me dice que debería tener 24v en esos dos pines no se si ese valor de 29,6v que encontré esta alterado o es el valor correcto en esta tv. Creo que el televisor es de29``  por el tamaño de este, si alguno de ustedes me pueden facilitar un manual de servicios de un daewoo que tenga este integrado para guiarme se los agradecería.


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 24, 2018)

Mira en el PCB del TV y allí encontraras el número de chasis, que es mejor que el número de modelo.


----------



## antoniosanchez8940 (May 25, 2018)

ok, gracias por la ayuda estaremos en contacto


----------

